# Sex and covid-19



## Droneflyer (Sep 16, 2019)

For couples who were laid off or working from home during the covid-19 pandemic, I am curious if you have had more sex, less sex, or no change. I keep hearing about all these covid babies that will be coming in 9 months. Have a great day!


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

I think a lot of couples are deliberately NOT conceiving right now because A. No one wants to be pregnant at this time with Dr offices limiting visitors to appointments (women want their partners at various prenatal appointment milestones) B. Lots of people are unemployed and/or financial futures are up in the air and C. Due dates would be in the winter and people are contemplating this virus being active at that time which can greatly affect a mother, newborn, and hospital services and policies.

I think there will be a marked downturn for awhile.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

My wife is way too stressed out (not just the virus, we have a cross country move coming) to relax enough to enjoy sex. So we’ve had less sex than normal.

Same thing happened after her dad died and after 9/11 (we still live in NYC area, which doesn’t help with the virus stress).


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

For many couples with children, they suddenly found themselves with a full house 24/7. That situation generally does not lend itself very well towards couples enjoying more intimacy.

(10:30pm with the sounds of kids arguing in the background about whose turn it is to walk out with an umbrella in the rain so that the dog can poo and pee in the yard without getting soaking wet, and as a parent you hear 10 minutes go by without the sound of the back door opening which mean YOU have to go get the umbrella or wake up to poo in the house)

Regards,
Badsanta


----------



## Sockittomewife (Nov 30, 2018)

As a women, I feel I have definitely had more time to think about sex! And think about ways to pleasure the hubby Or do sexy pics to send lol (he still has had to work) there will be no babays tho! Lol


----------



## IndianApple (Mar 27, 2016)

Sockittomewife said:


> As a women, I feel I have definitely had more time to think about sex! And think about ways to pleasure the hubby Or do sexy pics to send lol (he still has had to work) there will be no babays tho! Lol


Lol, I bet if you send him sexy pics while he’s at work will make him reach home early.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

I wish what LIvvie said would be true but many people 'forget' responsible baby making. I do think there will be more 'accidents' come winter.

We are having more sex. Lunch breaks are now so much more interesting then they used to be at work.


----------



## Hacker1234 (May 29, 2020)

It is about the same, no real change.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

Sometimes twice a week instead of one. Too old too have babies so no issues there.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

I temporarily moved in with my boyfriend to protect my kids because I work with Covid patients and all three of my kids are high risk. We are definitely having more sex. Things have calmed down at work so I’m moving home this week. Damn I’ll miss it, I mean him...I’ll miss him. LOL


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

I made one of the "covid babies". We were on a mandatory 14-day quarantine when it was conceived. What else were we supposed to do...🤷🏻‍♂️ Joking, it had nothing to do with that.

I could be wrong, guess we'll see, but I really don't think there is going to be some huge baby boom. Stress is supposed to reduce fertility, so even if people are ****ing like rabbits who knows if they'd be able to get pregnant as easily. A lot of people suddenly have young kids home 24/7 and it's a nightmare. That is a pretty good form of birth control because A) you sure as **** don't want more and B) don't have the time or energy to have sex. There are always the idiots but it's not a good time to be pregnant and I think most people know that. There is too much financial uncertainty, health uncertainty, limited care, not having the normal pregnancy experience, not being able to share the experience with the dad, a second wave in the winter, etc. A woman being pregnant right now is a ****ing disaster, and if they have complications... oh boy.


----------



## Married_in_michigan (Apr 9, 2014)

our sex life slowed down in the beginning, with two teenagers in the house 24x7, but after 5 or 6 weeks, we tried to get creative. It did not always work out great, but I made a point of trying to regain some traction on our sex life.


----------



## Marriednatlanta (Sep 21, 2016)

Droneflyer said:


> For couples who were laid off or working from home during the covid-19 pandemic, I am curious if you have had more sex, less sex, or no change. I keep hearing about all these covid babies that will be coming in 9 months. Have a great day!


A. Lot. Less.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

With two college students now back in the house we are a bit more conservative but get creative when we can. We still shower or bath together every night so opportunities are always there.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Mr.Married said:


> With two college students now back in the house we are a bit more conservative but get creative when we can. *We still shower or bath together every night so opportunities are always there.*


That is so sweet 

Hard to get an opportunity with a teen in the house 24/7, but my husband looks forward to his lunch break much more now


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

bobert said:


> I made one of the "covid babies". We were on a mandatory 14-day quarantine when it was conceived. What else were we supposed to do...🤷🏻‍♂️ Joking, it had nothing to do with that.
> 
> I could be wrong, guess we'll see, but I really don't think there is going to be some huge baby boom. Stress is supposed to reduce fertility, so even if people are **ing like rabbits who knows if they'd be able to get pregnant as easily. A lot of people suddenly have young kids home 24/7 and it's a nightmare. That is a pretty good form of birth control because A) you sure as ** don't want more and B) don't have the time or energy to have sex. There are always the idiots but it's not a good time to be pregnant and I think most people know that. There is too much financial uncertainty, health uncertainty, limited care, not having the normal pregnancy experience, not being able to share the experience with the dad, a second wave in the winter, etc. A woman being pregnant right now is a ****ing disaster, and if they have complications... oh boy.


All my coworkers keep saying the baby boom will consist of all first time parents because nobody with kids has the time or energy. LOL


----------

